# Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL equivalent or better



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Hi folks,
I've been riding these 2002 wheels for a while now and I'm probably going to get a bike sometime this year and was starting to do research on wheelsets. 
I have over 11K miles on my Ksyriums and never had any major problems. No broken spokes, cracked rims or issues with the hubs. I mainly did fair weather riding with them unless of course it rained during an event. The freewheel hub is a little noisy but doesn't bother me that much. I like the fact that I never had to worry about rim tape and that most tires would go on and come off the rims quite easily. The rear wheel is a tad out of true and this is after many pot holes going at 20+ mph. 
The wheels have been really stiff for me but I do notice how much harsher it makes my carbon frame ride. This was evident when I swapped out the wheels for a pair of Mavic Cosmos. 
To make things simple, I was just going to get the newer version of the Ksyriums, but I've been so out of touch that I'm sure there are a whole variety of competitively priced wheelsets our there today. I've noticed the Fulcrum Racing 1s but I'm not too excited with its aesthetics. I really like the look of my black Ksyriums with the shaven silver rims. 
I'm looking for a wheelset that is lighter than my current set, hassle free, stiff yet comfortable and looks great at the same time. Is that too much to ask for?

I'm 155lbs, don't race but do a lot of climbing. 

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

There are many mavic Ksyrium haters in this forum, that are also wheel builders, they'll all soon come to recommend you hand builts. Take the advice with a grain of salt.

Here is my actual experience

I rode the same set you are now wanting to upgrade, for many years, no issues, not even a bit out of true after 5 years.

I upgraded that set for a Ksyrium ES set, I rode the ES for a year, It is lighter and nicer than the SL, again, no issues here.

Last year I started to build wheels myself, not the expensive or rare ones you'll see here, but standard Dura Ace Hubs/ Open Pro rims/ DT Revolution spokes,

I was really surprised to see I could be close to the Ksyrium wheights with my wheels. just some 80 to 100gr more. 

Weight Weenies will tell you that 100gr in wheels is a lot. However I can't feel much difference even when climbing steep hills

I ride now my own built wheels, mainly because I am proud I made them myself. Just 2 things I have to comment about

1. They look traditional, if you like that look this is a plus, otherwise is a minus.
2. The back wheel felt less stiff than the Ks when climbing seated, I swaped the drive side for DT comps and now they feel good, but alas, they are now 30grs heavier.

People here can build wheels lighter than mine using Kinlin rims and superlight hubs but the price goes up and close to the price you could pay for Ks on sale but well under the Ks list price.

I have seen an set of Shimano Ultegra WH-6600 wheels that were discounted under $300 and are very close to the Ks SL weight, have asymetric rear rim ( like the Ks ES ) and are more aero ( 24mm profile ) 

The Dura Ace version of these wheels WH-7850 can be had for under $700 and are much lighter ( 1380grs ) than the Ks. ( ~1500grs )

Bottom line, there are many options, but it would be better if you can try them first.

I'd say If you like the Ksyriums then simply get a new pair ( if you can get them discounted off course ) . Or try the Dura Ace or Ultegra wheels. Or experiment with some handbuilts.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

I obsessed about what to replace my Ks with because they had been so good to me (4 years, no problems). I shopped around, then went and picked up another set because if it aint broke...

that said, I'm looking at another set of wheels now just to add to my quiver and stimulate the economy. That review that said the Shimano carbon/alu tubless rims ride really well (less harsh) has me interested, but I'd also like to go light this time if I can, so I'm looking at 303 tubbies and others...

Wheel shopping will drive you mad. People argue wheels like they argue religion. Its not an easy choice.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

I'll definitely get the Ks under list price. Are the ES the replacement for the SL or are they a totally different wheelset? 
I'm open to custom wheels, although I'm not a big fan of the traditional looking wheelset. Its true though that I could get a fairly light wheelset for my weight for not a lot of money. Anybody have experience with Rolf Vigors or Elans? Those seem to be comparable in price and weight. 
Thanks


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

danielc said:


> Thanks for any info.


The customs I'm riding are more than 300g lighter than KSLs, and in >4k miles and at 170lbs I haven't needed to touch them yet. They are also more aero and the parts are standard and easy to get if you need them. Hubs are US made, if that matters to you. Price is about the same.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

rruff said:


> The customs I'm riding are more than 300g lighter than KSLs, and in >4k miles and at 170lbs I haven't needed to touch them yet. They are also more aero and the parts are standard and easy to get if you need them. Hubs are US made, if that matters to you. Price is about the same.


That sounds good. What are you riding and where did you get them?

Thanks


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Alchemy hubs, Kinlin XR200 rims, 20f 28r, CX-Rays, aluminum nipples... 1267g, but ~1280g is more typical. I built them... I do this for a living: http://www.whitemountainwheels.com/index.html
So yes... you could say I'm biased... but you can also see what is what and make up your own mind. 

FairWheel just posted a hub review which I think is a good source if you want to check what is available. http://fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=6940&sid=b3163d505e6e72cf51b72cac5ae2b167

There are 4 US companies making light road hubs now: White Industries, Alchemy, Chris King, and Ligero. Plus C-4 is US based and makes hubs using some Taiwanese parts.

EDIT: I should clarify that these are companies that *make* the hubs in the US... there are lots of other US companies, but they don't make the components in the US.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

danielc said:


> I'll definitely get the Ks under list price. Are the ES the replacement for the SL or are they a totally different wheelset?
> I'm open to custom wheels, although I'm not a big fan of the traditional looking wheelset. Its true though that I could get a fairly light wheelset for my weight for not a lot of money. Anybody have experience with Rolf Vigors or Elans? Those seem to be comparable in price and weight.
> Thanks


The Ksyrium ES was the special edition commemorating the 10th aniversary of the Helium it was issued on 2006

The same wheelset was then sold the next years under the Ksyrium SL name but it is the same wheel with the distinctive red spoke and hubs.

it is ~90 grams lighter than the earlier Ksyrium SLs, the weight reduction is mainly on the fromt wheel that has now a carbon fiber housing, the hubs are larger and then the spokes are a little shorter. The rear wheel rim is asymetric, so it handles better the spoke tension difference of the drive side and has titanium skewers

And those are not estimates, are actual weights. My set weights exactly 1500gr, my older Ks weight 1590grs ( weight without skewers ) 

this is a review over the wheelset http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/tech/?id=2006/reviews/mavic_ksyrium_es

There is a new all back version of this wheel the Ksyrium SL Premium that is 20grs lighter due to titanium components.

I usually see new sets sold for under $800 and in some cases for even $650 ( this was mine  ) but I am in Europe, I guess in America prices could be different.

My lightest handbuild set is only 70 grams heavier than the ES and then 20 grs under the SL is a DuraAce/Open Pro/Sapim CxRay 32h that costed me $400 with all new parts due to the fact that I used the CxRay that are more expensive. my set Dura Ace/OpenPro/DT Revo/Comp 32 is 100gr heavier that the ES or 10gr heavier than the SL costed me $300 and that is now my reference about weight and price, but keep in mind I got my hubs and spokes hyperdiscounted from a shop that was being liquidated, usually you should add $200 to those costs, plus the labor cost off course..


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

*Thanks for the tips*

I will definitely look into customs. However is there anybody here who have owned Ksyriums and are now riding Fulcrums or Rolfs?

Thanks


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

danielc said:


> I will definitely look into customs. However is there anybody here who have owned Ksyriums and are now riding Fulcrums or Rolfs?
> 
> Thanks


I have the Ksyrium SL2's and the Fulcrum Zeros.

Fulcrum have a smoother rolling hub and are a little more stable in crosswinds. The Ksyrium use a sealed cartridge bearing and the Fulcrum use loose bearings.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

ewitz said:


> I have the Ksyrium SL2's and the Fulcrum Zeros.
> 
> Fulcrum have a smoother rolling hub and are a little more stable in crosswinds. The Ksyrium use a sealed cartridge bearing and the Fulcrum use loose bearings.


Do you see much difference in stiffness especially when climbing out of the saddle?

Thanks.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

What are your points of reference? Do you have other wheels? Have you ridden other wheels?

I have several wheelsets--- including Ksyriums (the old SSC or whatever they were). I would not buy them again--- unless I was merely buying them for looks and found them cheap. They have been bullet-proof for me, but having all sorts of other wheels to compare them to, they really don't offer anything special. I paid about $500 for mine-- new--- a special deal at the time. I suggest they might be worth that. They are nowhere near worth full retail.

I also had a set of Rolfs briefly---- they were Prima Vigors. (I also had a set of "Rolf" with a Trek from years ago, but I won't even go there). The Vigors ended up with bent rims that could not be trued. Very odd, but it rendered the rear unusable. It had a very smooth hub, however. If I were to go with something deep, I would get something carbon. But then again, I sold my carbon wheelset.... which brings me back to what I would do: buy custom built (actually, at this stage, I would build them myself).

But what are your criteria? Looks? Performance? Strength? Weight? What is important to you?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

danielc said:


> Do you see much difference in stiffness especially when climbing out of the saddle?
> 
> Thanks.


I haven't riden them lately but if I recall correctly the Fulcrum were a little more confidence inspiring cornering during crits. If it is a particularly hilly day i will use either Bontrager Race XXX Lite or Lightweight Standard 3's.

The Zero's are on my crit bike and the K's are on the fender bike now.


----------

